# برومو 3 ترانيم مش شريط فاديا بزي الجديد ( مليش غيرك ) CDQ 254 kbps



## ShIc0o0o0 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

​ *
**FaDia BaZi
2009
**






**Execlusive*

*Promo Album Part 1 *

*From Album *
*
MALEESH KHERAK* 
*

**برومو البوم ماليش غيرك *


*فاديا بذي*







*Quality **|:| 256** Kbps*
* Format |:| MP3*
* Size **|:| 8 **MB
**
* 

​ 

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

انصحكم بتحميل البرومو بجد
​


----------



## UN_HAK (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير علي الترنيمة


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمجهود والترانيم

الف شكر


----------



## Fayome (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
بس يا ريت متعرفش امته الالبوم هينزل
لان فعلاً اى حاجه لفاديا لازم اسمعها 
فعلاً فعلاً 
صوت اجساس وترانيم تخلى القلب يفرح
وشكراً ليك ​


----------



## donna8 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

هايل بجد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا جارى التحميل ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك 
جارى التحميل ..........​


----------



## maged_botros5 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شاكر تعبكم والمجهود العظيم اللى انتوا مقدمينه فى المنتى بس انا عاوز شريط فاديا ( مليش غيرك ) يكون كامل واللى يلاقية مكن يتعب ويرسلهولى على الاميل ده maged_center******.com


----------

